# Rear camera upgrade



## E3BLS (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey guys. 

Just wondering if the rear camera can be changed as the camera is really poor quality so i wanna get a better quality one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Parking sensors are much better and accurate


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

E3BLS said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just wondering if the rear camera can be changed as the camera is really poor quality so i wanna get a better quality one. Any suggestions?


Gets dirty quickly too.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Takamo said:


> Parking sensors are much better and accurate


What involved in adding a good set of parking sensors to the gtr? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I much prefer the camera personally. If I could remove the parking sensors I would: the beeping does my head in when I put the car in the garage!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

lordretsudo said:


> I much prefer the camera personally. If I could remove the parking sensors I would: the beeping does my head in when I put the car in the garage!


The kits that we fit give you the option for sound and visual or visual only in a form of a small led display which changes colour according to the distance.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

james_barker said:


> What involved in adding a good set of parking sensors to the gtr?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You have pm


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

NBS said:


> Gets dirty quickly too.


Many cheaper cars have washer jets for the rear camera lens which are triggered with the rear wash wipe. My wife's Ateca has this and never has an issue with a dirty camera.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Takamo said:


> Parking sensors are much better and accurate


I would rather have the overhead view from 4 cameras that my wife's car has and several Nissan/Infiniti models also offer. It is a very useful bit of kit especially for judging position of wheels against kerbs in tight car parks.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

AndyE14 said:


> I would rather have the overhead view from 4 cameras that my wife's car has and several Nissan/Infiniti models also offer. It is a very useful bit of kit especially for judging position of wheels against kerbs in tight car parks.


Yes I agree that would be good but unfortunately that won't work with the GTRs original screen and also the camera that's already installed won't cover the the rather large rear end completely or the corner sides as where good quality parking sensor kits fitted to the correct position will, trust me on this one I've had four 35's and have to reverse them up a tight sharing entrance into my rear garden into my garage and I'd be completely be lost without them.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

I had use of a Qashqai with that 360 camera system it's really good and would be ideal on a GTR would save on costly repairs from kerbbing


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Wtf is wrong with you lot? Do you park with your eyes shut or something? Hitting kerbs etc sounds like you need a chauffeur not a parking system lmfao!!!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> Wtf is wrong with you lot? Do you park with your eyes shut or something? Hitting kerbs etc sounds like you need a chauffeur not a parking system lmfao!!!


Do you ever park in multi story car parks? Some of us have no choice and the design of many of them is utterly retarded and often with less than 5cm of clearance each side of the wheels from 2 big kerbs.

You don't have the perspective from the drivers seat to understand your full relative position in situations like that which results in periodic alloy damage.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> Wtf is wrong with you lot? Do you park with your eyes shut or something? Hitting kerbs etc sounds like you need a chauffeur not a parking system lmfao!!!


Let's hope it doesn't happen to you.. Lol


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

You know your wing mirrors are adjustable right? I have parked my car in some very tight positions and yet to thump anything.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> You know your wing mirrors are adjustable right? I have parked my car in some very tight positions and yet to thump anything.


The big issue is not parking (which cameras, sensors or a combo of the 2 manage quite well). It is manouevering around tightly kerbed spaces that is my biggest issue not parallel, bay or garage parking.

Wing mirrors can help here but it is PITA to faff around repositioning then on entry and exit. A memory feature would make that a lot more practical.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> You know your wing mirrors are adjustable right? I have parked my car in some very tight positions and yet to thump anything.


Thats good for you, but what happens when you have to park in a tight spot and it's literally the length of the vehicle, or it's dark outside or the vehicle behind has a tow bar for example.... Good luck I know what I'd rather have


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

but what happens when you have to park in a tight spot and it's literally the length of the vehicle : 

Let***8217;s assume that you have found a very small parking space and there are no vehicles around for reference I wouldn***8217;t worry about it cause there are no other cars around so the spot won***8217;t be tight....... you can take your time  

vehicle behind has a tow bar for example : 

Should probably be more aware of what you are parking next to or against, it***8217;s this lack of observation that will cause damage to your car and would have to question how much you concentrate when actually driving  

All said and done why would you put your car in a spot like this, you know nobody else gives a **** about your car so why squidge it in to any spot?!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

In respect of the OP's original question...

You'll struggle to improve the image quality simply because the AV unit only accepts a composite video signal input.

Other than using a coaxial cable it is the worst way of sending video as the bandwidth is very narrow with hideous interference within the analogue signal.

You're limited to 480i or 576i resolution maximum. Add in all the carrier signal interference inherent in a composite cable and what you see is about the best you'll get.

Image sharpness can be improved by using better quality cabling with more shielding but resolution won't get anya better I'm afraid.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> You know your wing mirrors are adjustable right? I have parked my car in some very tight positions and yet to thump anything.


I'm sure you'd be along just as quickly to tell us if you did kerb a wheel or graze a bumper right?

We're not all blessed with cat like space awareness so maybe give the OP some useful advice if you have any or just not bother.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> but what happens when you have to park in a tight spot and it's literally the length of the vehicle :
> 
> Let***8217;s assume that you have found a very small parking space and there are no vehicles around for reference I wouldn***8217;t worry about it cause there are no other cars around so the spot won***8217;t be tight....... you can take your time
> 
> ...


And Cue the bang.... Oh Sh!t!!! It's too late damage done


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

The thing I find with the camera is you don't really know how far back things are. So I still look over my shoulder and use my mirrors - its'as if I don't quite believe what I see on the screen.


----------



## Bam93 (Aug 5, 2021)

Takamo said:


> The kits that we fit give you the option for sound and visual or visual only in a form of a small led display which changes colour according to the distance.


@ Takamo,

I saw on the forums you fit parking sensors ? Do you also fit camera's ?

Looking at buying a MY11 R35 GTR a facelift exmaple, but doesnt have either of those things.
How much do you charge ?

Thanks


----------

